# It pays to keep your eyes open



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Went into a junk shop looking for brassware (hinges, box locks etc.) Saw these Robert Sorby tools thrown in a box. Obviously the previous owner had gone to that great workshop in the sky. The junk shop owner took NZ$45 (about US$30) for the three:sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Pete. That was a great find.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice treasure Pete hope you have fun with them and some pics of your turnings.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Pete, you weren't wearing a mask at the time, were you????????????? Great buy.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Doc. Dunno about the mask but my $45 was probably $40 more than the junk shop owner paid for them so I don't feel bad:laugh:


----------

